# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Die letzten Besorgungen zum Fest...

## Hua Hin

...Weihnachten kann kommen. :aetsch:

----------

.....und wenn der Kühlschrank leer ist machste halt mit dem BIT-Rechner weiter






Walter

----------


## Hua Hin

Hoffentlich wird der 16-BIT-Arbeitsspeicher gut gekühlt.
Treibt jetzt die Feld- äh Funkmaus den Lüfter an? :aetsch:

----------


## TeigerWutz

Besinnliches Krippenbasteln   ::  

Ich wünsch' Euch..............


TW

----------


## schiene

der Baum steht .....

aber ob der Weihnachtsmann bis zum 24.wieder fit ist kann ich nicht sagen  ::  

aber keine Angst,hab schon für Ersatz gesorgt

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, und deine Frau ist mit dem Ersatz einverstanden?

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, und deine Frau ist mit dem Ersatz einverstanden?


sie findet die Stiefel sehr schön  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

> sie findet die Stiefel sehr schön


...die könnte sie auch anlassen   ::

----------

